# Winter Solstice +1



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sunset along the French Broad River in East Tennessee.

Merry Christmas, Mike



You can see the fog beginning to rise up off the river in the middle of the pic.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Really beautiful Mike

Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Scott


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Merry Christmas!

Brought back memories of Christmas in the Smokies showing the Wife around. The fog came in quick and was so thick I had my head out the window looking at the lines as I tried to get down as quick as I could. Always have liked Gatlinburg. Boy Pigeon Forge has turned into a major tourist trap. I remember when it was just a few arcades, putt putts and go kart tracks.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. Merry Christmas!

Tim


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yesterday Sunday was our last family gathering for the holidays. Took a future SIL. Along to do the milking chores. I suggested everyone else would concentrate on feeding him and I would take care of things in the milking parlor. I am still nursing a handicap and he is a surgeon and never milked cows before. He asked me if I thought we could pull this off and I said don't worry I'll tell you what to do and he did well


----------

